# Stock Car in 1/32nd-Again



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up another of my wood stock cars. I sized them to match the MDC cars I like to use. They are made with coffee stir sticks. I have the frame and end pieces cut for one more, like to have 3 anyway. I bought some cows from the farm store and hot glued them inside. Gary Raymond 1/32nd wheels, Kadee 820's. One set of trucks is old Delton, I think the other is USA.
















Lens fogged up some on me, HOT and HUMID here in Nebraska. I made the one car more yellow, so there would seem to be an age difference.








Roofs are balsa sheet with embossed craft foil glued on and painted with Krylon Primer. Some Bragdon chalks then.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work Jerry! They look real good. It's always interesting to to see what nice models can be made from simple materials like coffee sticks and some spare parts.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very Nice! Great Work! 

Alec.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Love them! Coffee stir sticks are one of my fave building materials of choice. 

Great pics. Tell me a bit on how you made the roofs?

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

TJ, the roofs are balsa sheet under the foil. I used some craft foil off a roll I have. Pretty thin, any kind of thin metal would do. Anyway, I just marked off where I wanted the 'seams' and scored them with a ball point pen . THat makes the raised line. Shot them with Krylon primer, then used some Bragdon chalks to weather them some. I used 1/8 by 1/8 balsa strips that I cut into half inch pieces and then cut them at an angle with a razor blade to support the planks on the roof walk. They are ripped down pine that I scored with a razor saw and painted with a solution of india ink and alcohol. Sanded them a little after it dried.


----------

